# Imprintables warehouse new vintage puff??



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I just got my latest copy of the custom gift business magazine and there is a write up in it about a new product for the versacamms
Its a vintae puff.. It sates that it allows users to create the vintage look as a tansfer.. 
It states that when you heat press it.. it puffs up and the color fades to create a worn out retro effect..

..
sounds really cool. I tried to find it on their web site but couldnt find it..

Josh.. if you read this can yu tells us a bit about it.. and if its availible now.. or when it will be..
thanks
sue..


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

We got a sample of it with our Roland...it's pretty cool stuff....it does exactly like adventised.......definately adds demension to shirts.


----------



## DCP (Feb 12, 2008)

sounds great i just stepped into the world of Heat press ive been clining to the old screen and paper stencil method for numbering since i started and after 13 years of printing numbers (i started back in highschool) im loving me some heat press...... now if i can just make myself like DTG  i fear change


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

mystysue said:


> I just got my latest copy of the custom gift business magazine and there is a write up in it about a new product for the versacamms
> Its a vintae puff.. It sates that it allows users to create the vintage look as a tansfer..
> It states that when you heat press it.. it puffs up and the color fades to create a worn out retro effect..
> 
> ...


It is available - and works just like any opaque print/cut material. Print it in the positive, cut it, weed it, mask then apply.

When the heat and pressure hit the design it puffs up and fades.

Here is a link to a nice photo of it in the Hot Graphics Annual magazine from Printwear: Hot Graphics Annual 08-03


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow, that looks pretty cool. Almost like screen printing.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Is this product strictly for the VersaCamms? That's what it seemed to me.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

prometheus said:


> Is this product strictly for the VersaCamms? That's what it seemed to me.


This particular product is for the Versacamms and/or any solvent based printer.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Use the profile for clear solutions when you print it with the max impact selected on the quality tab under color management to get a brighter color. I have had some very cool results with it. 

Susan, I still owe you some pictures and a bit of how toos'. I will try my best to post a bunch this weekend. Is your Versacamm up and running yet? Let me know.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

lol.. Scuba.. I think You have me confused with maybe QueenVee.. who is getting her versacamm in a couple weeks..
Ive had mine for almost 2 years now..

Vee did some videos of me laying printed vinyl with the big squeegee when she was here last sat.. and we will be posting them soon.. She has them on her camera..

She came by the shop for the day on saturday.. and go to see alot about the versacamm and the other sign making stuff we do..
we had a blast.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Oops! Sorry but you are right. I should have looked back through the threads on that one. I will be looking for those videos in the future. I am trying to do one myself on the workflow for the versa and then another on color management. Those seem to be the two biggest questions that I get from different people.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone ever heard of spectra sub top to use on jerseys? i was told to buy some and i can not find it to buy it to use on my jerseys before i put the zebra or pattern vinyl down on my jersey?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Wrightdesign said:


> anyone ever heard of spectra sub top to use on jerseys? i was told to buy some and i can not find it to buy it to use on my jerseys before i put the zebra or pattern vinyl down on my jersey?


Here is a link to it: http://www.imprintables.com/product/spectra-sub-stop,226,64.htm


----------

